# K9 Beal vom Haus Mansfield!!!



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Some of you may remember that one of the pups from the "B" litter out of Gipsi & Flint, became a narcotics detection K9 for the Ultser County Sheriff in Oct 2008, at barely 14 months old. Well, TODAY, Beal graduated the academy a full fledged patrol K9!! Not even 2 years old.

Beal's handler is Deputy Tom Lattin. It was a L O N G drive to NYS today to see Beal graduate and do demonstrations of his skill. The actual presentation of the K9 certificate was inside, and the lighting was very poor. The majority of the pictures I took, were the outside demos. They did obedience, agility, tracking and apprehension. The tracking pictures had to be taken behind a chainlink fence, so they didn't come out great, so I am not posting those.

This is Beal's cruiser, notice his name on the decal? The deputy is his handler.































































To be Continued...


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

The call off after the attack









Patiently waiting to go again!









The TD is well over 6 feet tall, I'd say 6'6", Beal really had to launch.


















Stay tuned...there's more!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

The "Pat Down"









Attack on handler


















When the TD tried to run with Beal, he wrapped his front paws around his leg and dropped his arse! Good boy!!









Demo Finished, time for photo ops!


















That's it for now


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Very nice pictures!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I would say that is really something FANTASTIC to proud of!! Congratulations!! Love the long coats and very impressed with his work. I had heard that the police would not use the LC's because of grooming issues, so very pleased to see this


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, did you breed that dog, or is it a sib to your dog...? Either way, that's REALLY impressive!!! OHHH, it's your dog's son!! She should be a proud mama, and you, a proud granny!!! Hehe. It's amazing what they can do! So smart, too, do anything to apprehend. I wouldn't want to upset Beal, that's for sure. I'll make sure to not break the law now.







Haha.

I want a sticker like that, that says Bella, for my car. That'd be so cute.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Also, I love the first pic in the second group down, the 8th from the top. You can see his little badge on his chest, like the professional that he is! Beautiful long coat, as well.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is amazing good job Beal!


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

What an absolutely BEAUTIFUL dog!!!! I too am impressed that they took him in the program. How proud you must be!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Thank you everyone! We are very proud of Beal and his handler. 

I was not surprised that the dept got a coat. There are a lot of coats in LE. When they evaluated Beal at 6 months of age, I was more surprised that they wanted him and he hadn't had elbow and hips prelims yet. Over the years, I had been told that depts wouldn't have dogs that young, they wanted older green dogs who had the prelims or certs already done. Thankfully, Beal's are good.

I remember saying to the TD, "are you sure you want him? he's German show lines." To which he replied, "A good dog is a good dog, no matter the lines. Beal's a good dog."

Due to Beal's stable, friendly temperament, he will also be used for a lot of the PR events. I see a lot of pictures of Beal with school children in his future.


----------

